# Blade still part of Filipino culture - interesting articles



## arnisandyz (Jul 13, 2004)

My cousin sent me these wierd news stories from the Philippine Star.

The Philippine Star 12/12/2003

Suspicious Wife Cuts it Off

Suspicions of unfaithfulness drove a housewife to cut off the penis of her husband yesterday inside their house in Taguig. Police said Marilou Llanerezah used a kitchen knife to cut off the sex organ of her husband, Antonio, 30, while he was asleep in their room at the TUP compound in Western Bicutan at around 9:30 a.m.

Llanerezah said she did it because she could no longer take the unfaithfulness of her husband, who works as a night-shift plumber. She said she has evidence to prove her suspicions, referring to the text messages on her husband's cell phone. However, the wife still rushed her husband to the Pasay City General Hospital.

According to attending surgeon Dr. Leonarda Cacawa, a large part of the penis was already detached when the victim arrived at the hospital. "We could not attach the cut portion of the penis back. All we could do was to treat the wound," he said. Probers said filing of charges against Llanerezah would depend on her husband.


Wife,  Mom-in-law Hacked For Nagging

A jobless man hacked and wounded  his wife and mother-in-law with a jungle bolo after he got fed up with their  nagging over his drinking habit in Parañaque City on Monday night, the police  said. Victim Delma Bernales, 30, housewife, suffered a deep hack wound in the  head and lost four of her fingers, while her mother, Conchita Calsaja, 51,  sustained hack wounds to her jaw. Both are undergoing medical treatment at the  Philippine General Hospital. Police are now looking for the suspect, Edito  Bernales, 33, who escaped after the incident. An investigation conducted by  Senior Police Officer 2 Bert Parena showed the hacking occurred at around 9:30  p.m. at Calsajas house, where the couple are also staying. It was learned  that before the incident the two victims were ganging up on Edito, scolding  him for coming home drunk and for failing to find a job. At the height of the  tongue-lashing, Edito reportedly grabbed a jungle bolo and hacked the victims.


1 Dead As Fighting **** Chickens Out


A cowardly fighting **** that ran away from a "sparring match" led to the death of a man the other night in Makati City. PO2 Dexter Castor of the Makati police Homicide Division identified the victim as Edwin Bangod, 35, a resident of PNR South, Barangay bangkal, Makati City.

Investigation revealed that the incident took place at around 6 PM last Sunday during a cockfight at the PNR South area. The victim had set up a cockfight with his neighbor Ferdie But, 30, on that night. When the match began, But's rooster ran away. The cowardly display angered Bangod who vented his ire on the ****'s handler and strangled him in front of several spectators. Humiliated and hurt, the suspect went home and retrieved his jungle bolo to confront Bangod.

The victim was hacked and stabbed several times all over his body and was brought to the Pasay City General Hospital where he was pronounced dead on arrival. The suspect on the other hand was apprehended immediately after the incident and is now detained at the Makati police headquarters.


----------



## Zepp (Jul 13, 2004)

These stories are wierd, but the only thing that makes them seem unique to the Philipines is the use of jungle bolos.  I guess a bolo knife is a common household item in some places there?


----------



## arnisandyz (Jul 13, 2004)

Zepp said:
			
		

> These stories are wierd, but the only thing that makes them seem unique to the Philipines is the use of jungle bolos.  I guess a bolo knife is a common household item in some places there?



keep in mind this is the Philippine "Star" equivilant to the 'Star" or "Inquirer" tabloid here, and not ALL the stories are like these, my cousin just singled these out because he knows I play with knives.

Andy


----------



## Zepp (Jul 13, 2004)

Ahh, ok then.  I mistook that for an ordinary newspaper.  :lol:


----------



## bart (Jul 13, 2004)

Hey There,

I'm not sure that it isn't an ordinary paper. I used to read it all the time when I couldn't get the Manila Bulletin. I thought of it sort of as "news lite" like USA Today. I could be mistaken. From their website Philippine Star they don't appear to be too "tabloidy". 

I sent an email to their online editor asking what type of publication they are and to see if I couldn't get an electronic version of those stories from that date.


----------

